# $1000 range smoker



## Hinkle (Mar 4, 2020)

looking for a larger smoker, something 36” or bigger. Was looking at the green Mountain grill jim Bowie but the local rep says they can only get the next teir down. Google is trash when you don’t want the cheapest pile of amazon junk. After many days of searching finally brought me here with someone asking about cheat river pellets which I’ll recommend. I’d get a Yoder but I don’t have a local dealer. Just looking for a good size smoker to do a dozen ribs standing. If it doesn’t exist I’ll go back to getting an old country brazos. Thought I’d give pellets a shot.


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2020)

It would help if you included your location.......and good luck finding a good one.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a Rec Tec Bull 700. It’s night and day better than the green mountain and the traeger I had. You won’t be disappointed with it.


----------



## Hinkle (Mar 5, 2020)

forktender said:


> It would help if you included your location.......and good luck finding a good one.


Sorry, I had my zip code in there at one point. 16051, near Pittsburgh PA.


----------



## Hinkle (Mar 5, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> I have a Rec Tec Bull 700. It’s night and day better than the green mountain and the traeger I had. You won’t be disappointed with it.


I’ve looked at these but it’s always from an ad on social media and made me question if they’re any good.  I will give them another look.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't know a lot about the pellet grills but I know a lot of guys love their Rec Tec's on here. Seem to be a very good quality rig.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 5, 2020)

I have owned my RecTec for 4 years and have not had 1 single problem. Love the way it cooks and they are the only one that offers a 6 year warranty


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2020)

A Dozen Rib Roasts?  What size? Whole? 4 Bones? The grate is 36 × 19", depending on the Roast size, you would be Shoehorning them in. You need at least 3" space all around for even cooking...JJ


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 5, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> A Dozen Rib Roasts?  What size? Whole? 4 Bones? The grate is 36 × 19", depending on the Roast size, you would be Shoehorning them in. You need at least 3" space all around for even cooking...JJ


I took that to mean a dozen racks of pork ribs standing on the side. Perhaps in rib racks. I guess I could put that many in my OKJ if I were using rib racks but I can't for the life of me think on any occasion I would ever have that would require me to cook that many racks at once. I bet that would be fun though. Like rib paradise. 

G


----------



## Hinkle (Mar 5, 2020)

Correct, in a rack on their side. The GMG has a statement that it can handle a dozen pork ribs, I was using it for size comparison. Sorry for not clarifying.
We have large enough parties were we might cook that much.

from their website -
 With a 13.5” peaked lid and 658 sq. in. of grill space this workhorse can cook anything from a dozen racks of ribs to a small whole hog and monitor multiple food temps with dual meat probes.


----------



## Hinkle (Mar 5, 2020)

Rectec looks pretty solid, are they sold in any stores? Didn’t see it mentioned, would like to see one in person.  Is the smoke box worth adding? How about the cold weather cover? Sorry to be a newb, I spent 9 months ignoring pellet grills searching for a stick burner and would like to get one before the summer season so taking recommendations. 
I really have about 2500 set aside for what was going to be a stick burner (offset smoker) but decided it would be better to get one on a trailer and in the meantime get a nice pellet smoker.


----------



## Hinkle (Mar 12, 2020)

If anyone cares I went with the RT700. Got it in today and was having issues with one leg lining up. Called CS and they were super nice as lots of people have said. They immediately got a new leg on order to send out. Went back to start bolting everything else up and then noticed the alignment issue could have been from a misaligned piece welded in, I previously guessed it was because there was too much weld build up left on the joint of the leg. I emailed in these same pictures but they were closed by the time I sent the email. Not knocking them just thought I would share to add a note to their great customer service. The grill looks great and the size is just what I had hoped for. Hope to resolve the issue and start smoking. I think the angle should be flush with the bottom of the other metal like the other corner but I will find out when Rec Tec responds. Again just posting to share the smoker I went with, Rec Tec has been extremely friendly and quick to fix the issue. 

Just want to thank Buttah Butts and unlcebubbas bbq for recommending them.


----------



## forktender (Mar 13, 2020)

You might have to hit those welds with a file or an angle grinder to flatten them out if the new leg doesn't fix the problem. If you do make sure to  wipe the area down with some rubbing alcohol  then squirt on some primer and a little paint where you file so it doesn't start to rust where you worked the welds down.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 13, 2020)

Have fun with it and good luck. I fabricated a upper shelf for mine and almost doubled the capacity


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 13, 2020)

Forgot to mention to make sure you wrap your drip pan with hd foil, it makes clean up a lot easier. I also have shimmed up under the wheels the opposite side where the drip bucket goes to make sure it drains properly. When breaking it in spray some cooking oil inside the chamber


----------



## Hinkle (Mar 18, 2020)

New leg came in and it the fitment issue has been resolved. The bolt holes were noticeably off, didn’t think to grab a comparison picture.  Thanks again for the recommendations, Rec Tec’s online reputation of great customer service is no lie.


----------

